# 1st DEER EVER



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks to a select few and one awsome establishment I was able to harvest my first deer ever. With 16 pts and a score of 161 I cannot be happier.


----------



## jatupa (Nov 11, 2009)

"I cannot be happier"

Well, I do not blame you. Very nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

Very nice it will take some effort for you to top that one any time soon.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

congrats


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

I appreciate it fellas. I know it will be hard to top this year and even in the years to come. I also know that it doesnt matter how much you boil those horns they still arent good to eat. I have my eye on a spike and several pigs to make this years sausage. Again thanks for the kind words.


----------



## portmansfieldfshrm (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats you gonna be hooked for life.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

nice deer man!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Congrats on your first, he's a stud for sure. Outstanding first buck!


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Awesome deer. Thanks for sharing and congrats.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice buck! Brett


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Just stop now!!!

Its going to be a long hard road otherwise..

Congrats and to who ever hooked you up Cuddos!!!

Great job!

John


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

very nice. congrats.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

great buck congrats.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

That is an awesome buck congrats and thanks for sharing!!!:cheers:


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats, awesome looking deer!


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks to all, just an FYI the back strap tasted better than any I have ever ate in my life....


----------



## Ron Ron Murray (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow,....you set your ceiling high!!!. Congratulations on a very nice deer.....


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Yea its up there but it just gives me that much more incentive to do all I can to try and impliment correct management on the normal place that I hunt. Hopefully one day even though its low fence land I can be able to have several...maybe this size living on the land. I have high hopes and will put forth the effort to try and make it happen....thanks again for the compliments.


----------



## Spots&Dots19 (Jan 17, 2012)

nice buck B Rad.... i can only imagine the buck fever you had when you saw him come out! Congrats!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Been hunting for maybe 45 years and never killed one that nice.One beautiful buck!!!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

All I can say is you're RUINED what a deer congrats


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you very much.


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

Congrats, helluva a deer. I'm no deer scorer, and it shouldn't matter, but I think it's better than 161. Lot of tine on that sucker!!! Again, beautiful deer and score doesn't matter either. Just saying.


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

*A few more*

A few more


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Great deer congrats. I'd mount it with the front two legs on it. That would be cool.


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Not a bad idea...trying to talk the fiance into letting me hang it on the front door....thx for the compliments.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

That is a great buck. Where do you go from here?


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

You done did it now! Welcome to the expensive world of hunting. Hope you're not married :biggrin:


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## lazywader (Mar 6, 2006)

Congrats on your first deer!! Helluva way to come off the blocks!! What ranch were you hunting when you shot him?


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

lazywader said:


> Congrats on your first deer!! Helluva way to come off the blocks!! What ranch were you hunting when you shot him?


Dangit! Sweet!

Every first deer deserves a good story...Let's here it.


----------



## bubba joe (Aug 3, 2006)

Very nice......


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

Very nice!!! Shoot, it would take the last three bucks I shot to measure up to yours! Congratulations!!!


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Actually turned out to be an epic bday present for me. Hunted @ inflight outfitters. I got there the day before my birthday relaxed and went out for a look see to possibly see a good shooter that evening. I sure did, but it wasnt the one in the picture. I really had my heart set on the one that I had seen the day before my birthday. Got to the stand the following morning "my birthday" and sure enough I see the one that I had picked out the day before. Well there were two more bucks coming to the feeder that I wanted to take a look at and after watching them the nice main frame 10 that I saw dissappeared into the trees. I saw that deer 2 more times throughout the first part of the day but could never get a good comfortable shot on him. The last thing I wanted to do was wound the animal so I was patient.....That evening still my bday I sat in a different blind. After almost 40 minutes of seeing does and some young bucks this bad boy walked out. Not paying any attention to the horns after i laid eyes on him I collected my thoughts and cleared the "buck fever" out of my head. After the shakes went away i glassed him, counted the horns, got to ten twice and decided "it had plenty of pionts". Picked up the ol 7mag laid off on him and down he went. Thats when the shakes came back because i was so excited. Called my Dad and Fiance shortly after.....Probably the best b-day present i have gotten so far....i still look at the pictures at least once a day.....Thank you again for the compliments.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Man that is nice!

Congrats


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

Just awsome!


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

StoryTeller said:


> Actually turned out to be an epic bday present for me. Hunted @ inflight outfitters. I got there the day before my birthday relaxed and went out for a look see to possibly see a good shooter that evening. I sure did, but it wasnt the one in the picture. I really had my heart set on the one that I had seen the day before my birthday. Got to the stand the following morning "my birthday" and sure enough I see the one that I had picked out the day before. Well there were two more bucks coming to the feeder that I wanted to take a look at and after watching them the nice main frame 10 that I saw dissappeared into the trees. I saw that deer 2 more times throughout the first part of the day but could never get a good comfortable shot on him. The last thing I wanted to do was wound the animal so I was patient.....That evening still my bday I sat in a different blind. After almost 40 minutes of seeing does and some young bucks this bad boy walked out. Not paying any attention to the horns after i laid eyes on him I collected my thoughts and cleared the "buck fever" out of my head. After the shakes went away i glassed him, counted the horns, got to ten twice and decided "it had plenty of pionts". Picked up the ol 7mag laid off on him and down he went. Thats when the shakes came back because i was so excited. Called my Dad and Fiance shortly after.....Probably the best b-day present i have gotten so far....i still look at the pictures at least once a day.....Thank you again for the compliments.


Cool...You will be looking at those pics till next year...bet your voice sounded kinda rough during those phone calls...hehehe. Thanks.


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

txdougman said:


> Cool...You will be looking at those pics till next year...bet your voice sounded kinda rough during those phone calls...hehehe. Thanks.


Oh yea....funny thing was I didnt know if I should have still whispered or not...ya know the feeling.


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Congrats! That's a heck of a deer.


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

Smile dude! Nice buck


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

TroutMaster76 said:


> Smile dude! Nice buck


Thats what they always tell me....ive been given the nickname smiley where I work. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice deer brother

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice buck, that'd def be a heck of a bday!


----------

